# great grooming glove



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Last weekend I was in the <gasp> cat section of PetSmart. I happened upon a pair of grooming gloves for $3.99. They are knitted white work glove material with small rubbery knobs that grip the hair as you pet the cat. 

I tried it on Reba and it works great!! I have tried many types of brushes but they don't seems to remove much dead coat, but this glove gets the job done. And better yet the knobbies are on both sides of the glove and you get a pair of gloves....4 sides!!! this is my new favorite grooming tool


----------

